# UFC Fight Night: Maynard vs Diaz



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

January 11, 2010

Patriot Center,
Fairfax, Virginia, United States

Gray Maynard (No. 6 LW) vs. Nate Diaz
Efrain Escudero vs. Evan Dunham
Aaron Simpson vs. Tom Lawlor
Amir Sadollah vs. Brad Blackburn
Chris Leben vs. Jay Silva
Gerald Harris vs. Mike Massenzio
Rick Story vs. Jesse Lennox
Thiago Tavares vs. Nik Lentz
Rory MacDonald vs. Michael Guymon
Kyle Bradley vs. Rafael dos Anjos
Nick Catone vs. Steve Steinbeiss


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

All in on Diaz when the vbookie opens...


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

I think Maynard wins this, its gonna be maj points victory for him


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Stokes said:


> All in on Diaz when the vbookie opens...


Bodog has Diaz at +260... just to give you an idea of the odds.

I'm tempted by that as well. I have a funny feeling on this one. Just because it would mess with the LW rankings a bit...


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

This event is the closest UFC event to my house to date, but unfortunately, I'm not interested in the card. For the record, I believe Maynard will beat Diaz.


----------



## tlilly (Nov 13, 2009)

SigFig said:


> Bodog has Diaz at +260... just to give you an idea of the odds.
> 
> I'm tempted by that as well. I have a funny feeling on this one. Just because it would mess with the LW rankings a bit...


Those are good odds indeed... but I can see maynard doing what guida did to nate. Unless nate catches him again, I think maynard will pull this out. 

I also think maynard is an underrated boxer. He won't be just throwing 1 2's like he did with miller and huerta because Nate won't be coming after him like those two. And I don't think Gray will respect nate's power. I'm interested to see what's Gray's game plan is to deal with Nate's reach. Will he try to get in the inside on him or take a chance on the ground?


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Not the best card but Maynard v Diaz should be alright, go to a decision and Maynard takes it IMO. Also good to see Leben fight again, always exciting.

*Gray Maynard* (No. 6 LW) vs. Nate Diaz
*Efrain Escudero* vs. Evan Dunham
*Amir Sadollah* vs. Brad Blackburn
*Chris Leben* vs. Jay Silva
*Rick Story* vs. Jesse Lennox
*Thiago Tavares* vs. Nik Lentz
*Rory MacDonald* vs. Michael Guymon
Kyle Bradley vs. *Rafael dos Anjos*


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Im gonna go with Gray on this one. His wrestling is top notch and his hands are quite a bit better then when they fought on TUF. I see him stopping Nate with GNP in the second round.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

I like this event lot's of interesting match-ups . 

also agree with joshua except i don't see Gray finishing Diaz but he will get the UD .


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm very interested to see how Diaz, Efrain, and Thiago do.

I'm not a fan of Maynard so I'd love to see him get upset by Nate.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I will be pulling for Diaz. And I am also interested to see how Efrain does. He has been showing a lot of potential!

It would kinda screw with the rankings since Diaz has lost to Stevenson and Guida, but then turns around and beats Maynard who has been in title contention for a little bit now.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I thought about it a little more and I think I might actually be pulling for Nate on this one now. I think Gray is better then him, but if Gray wins then he will probably get the next title shot against Bj. I dont think Gray has a shot in hell against Bj and he brings nothing to the table that Bj hasnt dealt with from guys who do it better. Gray is a great wrestler, Hughes is a great wrestler and quite a bit bigger. Gray is an ok striker, Florian and diego are very good strikers. Gray has an ok ground game, Stevenson, Diego, and Florian have very good ground games. I know this is mma and anything can happen, but Gray/Bj will be as close to a sure thing as we have probably ever had in a title fight. I hope Nate wins so that someone else will get the next title shot.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I think Maynard wins...his wrestling is too good for nate plus his stand up is decent.....:thumbsup:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Maynard for sure takes this.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I don't see him beating Nate in the standup but I think he will clinch and take Nate down, hug n smother. He can do everything Guida did and I see him following that gameplan. Too bad since I doubt he will do much damage to Nate. Just score points by pinning him. Nate might just pull out a sub or KO though...


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

It is really suprising to see so many people voting for Maynard to win this. How is he the favorite? His stand up has improved, yes, but his gameplan will be the same as Guida's if he is smart. He will try to take Nate down, and get submitted just like the last time. Diaz has good enough stand up to keep the fight standing with Gray and win, and if it goes to the ground Nate is way ahead of him. He won't be able to stay on top of Diaz without getting submitted. That's just how I see this fight going.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Stokes said:


> It is really suprising to see so many people voting for Maynard to win this. How is he the favorite? His stand up has improved, yes, but his gameplan will be the same as Guida's if he is smart. He will try to take Nate down, and get submitted just like the last time. Diaz has good enough stand up to keep the fight standing with Gray and win, and if it goes to the ground Nate is way ahead of him. He won't be able to stay on top of Diaz without getting submitted. That's just how I see this fight going.


I agree with this post. The only reason that Guida and Stevenson were able to stay on top of Diaz is because of the strength difference. Especially with Stevenson. I don't think that Maynard will be able to hold Diaz down either. Just my opinion.


----------



## tlilly (Nov 13, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I agree with this post. The only reason that Guida and Stevenson were able to stay on top of Diaz is because of the strength difference. Especially with Stevenson. I don't think that Maynard will be able to hold Diaz down either. Just my opinion.


Although I think Diaz can very well catch Gray in a sub, I think Gray can keep Nate down. In terms of keeping opponents down, Gray's one of the best imo. In the third round he kept Huerta down. I know Huerta is easy to take down, but the guy is notorious for his scrambles. Even in the guida fight, despite getting taken down, he always got back up. Against Gray he was literally smothered on the ground and only got back up because he had to give up his arm (how he got out of that kimura was insane). I think in terms of strength and technique, Gray has to be up there in terms of wrestling, he is the koschek of lw's


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

You have to think Gray tries his best to duplicate the Guida and Stevenson plan - hug n' smother for the UD. Nate received virtually no damage from either of those two, but he's got to figure out some way to stop that strategy or he'll lose on points again. Surely he must be working on something. 

On the other hand, I see Gray being the type of fighter that's too much of a gamer to be content with a hug n' smother UD. I'm guessing he'll make the gambles trying to improve position and finish, unlike Guida and Stevenson, and get caught again.


----------



## underover (Nov 19, 2009)

This could be an interesting result, I say 60-40 Maynard.
Diaz is very crafty on the ground, Gray will carefully bully Diaz.
Diaz was the worst fighter to win TUF, by far.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

underover said:


> *Diaz was the worst fighter to win TUF, by far*


Nate isn't the worst, letalone by far. Hell no. Did you forget about Travis Lutter?

I got Diaz by sub in the 3rd. Regardless this should be a great fight.


----------



## MrPaul (Jan 5, 2010)

I hope that Diaz wins this. I´m also hoping for Chris leben to start climbing back up on the middlewieght ladder again.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

rygu said:


> Nate isn't the worst, letalone by far. Hell no. Did you forget about Travis Lutter?
> 
> I got Diaz by sub in the 3rd. Regardless this should be a great fight.


Amir Sadollah was hands down the worst fighter to win TUF.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

This is a good looking card for a fight night. I think Maynard is going to out point Nate to a decision, probably a pretty boring one. I'm glad to see Amir and Leben back, though this is Leben's last chance to show me he still cares about fighting!


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> Amir Sadollah was hands down the worst fighter to win TUF.


Sadollah's not that bad. Knocked out by a very talented fighter in Johnny Hendricks, but has wins over Baroni and Dollaway. I'd rate him higher than Mac Danzig, who's gone 1-3 since he won the competition at the TUF finale, with losses to Guida, Neer and Miller.

Looking forward to this event. I like Chris Leben so I'm looking forward to seeing him fight again, I'm hoping Maynard avenges his defeat to Diaz in the TUF house. Maynard should be next in line at BJ with a win, it'd put him on a 7 fight win streak. Still don't think he'd stand a chance against BJ, but it'd be a decent fight.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> Amir Sadollah was hands down the worst fighter to win TUF.


Amir is very green and will get much better IMO.

I think Mac Danzig is the worst fighter to win TUF.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

JimmyJames said:


> Amir is very green and will get much better IMO.
> 
> I think Mac Danzig is the worst fighter to win TUF.


I agree. I think that Danzig is the worst TUF winner thus far.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

underover said:


> *Diaz was the worst fighter to win TUF, by far.*


No way! Do you remember the guy with the belly Big Country :confused05: I guess was his name? Trust me he will turn out to be the worst ever :thumbsdown: no perspective at all...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> No way! Do you remember the guy with the belly Big Country :confused05: I guess was his name? Trust me he will turn out to be the worst ever :thumbsdown: no perspective at all...


I disagree. The only way he would appear to be the worst is if he was fed to the top of the food chain. Skillwise he is better than a lot of TUF winners. He has good cardio for someone of his build. He has a BJJ blackbelt (I know a lot of people do now but he is very good on the ground) and his standup isn't terrible either. He was the IFL heavyweight champion at one point as well.

Roy Nelson is far from the worst TUF winner in my opinion.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I disagree. The only way he would appear to be the worst is if he was fed to the top of the food chain. Skillwise he is better than a lot of TUF winners. He has good cardio for someone of his build. He has a BJJ blackbelt (I know a lot of people do now but he is very good on the ground) and his standup isn't terrible either. He was the IFL heavyweight champion at one point as well.
> 
> Roy Nelson is far from the worst TUF winner in my opinion.


Honestly HIT.. for me a TUF winner should be somebody who is young who has a perspective who is a true athlet not a fat beer drinking BJJ Blackbelt. Somebody who can become a Champion one day in his career not a cut after a few losses wich he will discover, trust me. Who can he beat :confused05: Kimbo again?? Put him against Mir, Carwin, Cain or anybody else in the HW devision he won't make it into the second round. 

I wanna see TUF as a talent pool not as a retirement factory...


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Honestly HIT.. for me a TUF winner should be somebody who is young who has a perspective who is a true athlet not a fat beer drinking BJJ Blackbelt.


I want to see the best fighters, not the best athletes. If athleticism was all that mattered Melvin Guillard would be running 155 lbs division. Also, I'm not sure Roy drinks much beer.



> Somebody who can become a Champion one day in his career not a cut after a few losses wich he will discover, trust me. Who can he beat :confused05: Kimbo again?? Put him against Mir, Carwin, Cain or anybody else in the HW devision he won't make it into the second round.


LOL wut? UFC HW fighters he would probably beat:

Al Turk, Barry, Buentello, Frazier, Hague, Hardonk, Herring, Kongo, Russow, Smith, Tuscherer, Yvel, and probably several others as well. The only people that will give him trouble are guys with top-notch ground games and I think he would do pretty well against some of them too.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

HexRei said:


> I want to see the best fighters, not the best athletes. If athleticism was all that mattered Melvin Guillard would be running 155 lbs division. Also, I'm not sure Roy drinks much beer.


Me too Hex! I worded it a littel bit wrong. Of course I wanna see the best fighters, but take a look at the best fighters right now, aren't they atheltic? To become a Champion in such a high-performance sport like MMA you need to be fit and a guy like Roy with a belly (the best sign you can ask for for not being fit) just isn't even through ppl say he has some cardio i doupt that. For me he gassed in every fight he did in TUF with the exeption of the win against Kimbo wich was to quickly to see his weakness.



> LOL wut? UFC HW fighters he would probably beat:
> 
> Al Turk, Barry, Buentello, Frazier, Hague, Hardonk, Herring, Kongo, Russow, Smith, Tuscherer, Yvel, and probably several others as well. The only people that will give him trouble are guys with top-notch ground games and I think he would do pretty well against some of them too.


Well all these guys you just listed are those who I really don't care about wannabe MMA fighters and washed up ones. Ecxept a few like Kongo wich he would never be able to beat same with Yvel who would destroy Big Country, Buentello yea could be fun fight to watch, Al Turk just lol same with Barry^^Hardonk yea I can see him beating this guy. These guys are all in the same cateogry like Kimbo Slice. They all can put on a great show, but non of these guys will ever be albe to get even close in titel contention! 

I really would love to see the old Big Country who grappled with Frank and Diego some years back. But not this Big Country Nelson even through I like how he behaves himself, he is a good guy and I really wish him all the best of luck.

But I just would like to see TUF as a talent pool like it was before. I am exited for the next season hopefully the UFC will get back to the roots with young guns and create some future for this Sport. Thats all I am asking for


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Me too Hex! I worded it a littel bit wrong. Of course I wanna see the best fighters, but take a look at the best fighters right now, aren't they atheltic? To become a Champion in such a high-performance sport like MMA you need to be fit and a guy like Roy with a belly (the best sign you can ask for for not being fit) just isn't even through ppl say he has some cardio i doupt that. For me he gassed in every fight he did in TUF with the exeption of the win against Kimbo wich was to quickly to see his weakness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well this can be said for any division. When you saw LW's did you think they would beat the top LW fighters? When you see MW's do you think they will beat MW fighters? We don't know at all. I think skill wise, Roy Nelson is one of the best to come out recently.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Think you're massively under-rating Big Country tbh Bobby. He was dominating Arlovski, was in side control and arguably could have finished the fight if it wasn't for the ridiculous stand up by the ref. He's a former IFL HW Champion, he's very skillful on the ground and uses his weight excellently, and he's only been finished once in his career, and that was in the controversial fight against Arlovski. No way Nelson will be as much of a flop as Danzig in the UFC. Think Nelson's belly leads him to being way under-rated.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Well this can be said for any division. When you saw LW's did you think they would beat the top LW fighters? When you see MW's do you think they will beat MW fighters? We don't know at all. I think skill wise, Roy Nelson is one of the best to come out recently.


Well thats true, but everybody starts his career as a nobody. I would much rather like to see a talent again like Rashad was ones after he won TUF, like Diego, like Diaz, like Joe and so on. But a guy like Big Country who already past his prime (in my eyes), has no successfull future ahead of him. He is already 33 many professionals are thinking about retirement at this age.



Danm2501 said:


> Think you're massively under-rating Big Country tbh Bobby. He was dominating Arlovski, was in side control and arguably could have finished the fight if it wasn't for the ridiculous stand up by the ref. He's a former IFL HW Champion, he's very skillful on the ground and uses his weight excellently, and he's only been finished once in his career, and that was in the controversial fight against Arlovski. No way Nelson will be as much of a flop as Danzig in the UFC. Think Nelson's belly leads him to being way under-rated.


Maybe I do! I just think Roy is a guy who doesn't enjoy working out or jogging, he rather goes out with his buddys and enjoys a beer or two, thats fine but then I don't think that a high-performance sport is the right place for you :dunno: there are so many other opportunities out there like playing Dart, Snooker, Bowling and so on to make a very successfull career and decent money. But plz don't step into a high-performance sport! I just don't think he belongs into this one, maybe he proves me wrong, we will see in his future.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I just hope Diaz gets knocked out.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Terror Kovenant said:


> I just hope Diaz gets knocked out.


 
I dont think he will get knocked out i hate the fact he doesn't use his distance to his advantage more when he stands and trades cuz his boxing isn't bad....I think Grey will lay and pray on him...we'll see....:dunno:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> I dont think he will get knocked out i hate the fact he doesn't use his distance to his advantage more when he stands and trades cuz his boxing isn't bad....I think Grey will lay and pray on him...we'll see....:dunno:


He should fight more like his brother. Nick Diaz utilizes his reach and angles in such a great way. If Nick learned to do this, he would be a much improved fighter. I still think he has a ton of potential to grow though!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> He should fight more like his brother. Nick Diaz utilizes his reach and angles in such a great way. If Nick learned to do this, he would be a much improved fighter. I still think he has a ton of potential to grow though!


Nick is also a 1-0 pro boxer, that dude is seriously talented and is leaving his brother in the dust.



HexRei said:


> I want to see the best fighters, not the best athletes. If athleticism was all that mattered Melvin Guillard would be running 155 lbs division. Also, I'm not sure Roy drinks much beer.
> 
> 
> LOL wut? UFC HW fighters he would probably beat:
> ...


This is going to sound weird, but I honestly think Nelson would lose to Yvel but potentially beat Mir. Stylistically, Yvel is a terrible match up (look at the Barnett fight, and Barnett's grappling and striking is better than Nelson's). Mir we know as improved standup but so does Nelson, and their jitz is probably about equal now. Keeping in mind Mir lost to Nelson quite a few years ago, but they've both surely improved since then.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

It'll probably be another lay n pray borefest from Maynard. He really needs to get some finishes under his belt as he is a talented guy. If Diaz pulls off a sub then props too him but I really don't see it happening.

I'm really looking forward to Efrain vs Dunham. Gonna be a great fight I think, def FOTN potential.

Same with Sadollah vs Blackburn, should be a great standup war. I give Sadollah the edge though, his Muay Thai was looking crisp against Baroni.

All in all it looks like a decent FN. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Vbookies for UFN 20 are up folks: http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc-vbookie-betting/


(and WEC 46: http://www.mmaforum.com/wec-vbookie-betting/)


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> Vbookies for UFN 20 are up folks: http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc-vbookie-betting/
> 
> 
> (and WEC 46: http://www.mmaforum.com/wec-vbookie-betting/)


I already bet a good portion of what I have on these fights! :thumb02:


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Hehe yeah I saw that. Hopefully you'll be richer come Monday night.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> Hehe yeah I saw that. Hopefully you'll be richer come Monday night.


Yeah I hope so too...But I haven't been on the hottest vBookie betting streak...


----------



## handsome (Dec 22, 2009)

Maynard gona win the game


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

handsome said:


> Maynard gona win the game


Def agreed, I see almost no way Diaz can win. He's not going to outpoint him and he's not going to submit him...


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

He could submit Maynard. Did it before.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Def agreed, I see almost no way Diaz can win. He's not going to outpoint him and he's not going to submit him...





HexRei said:


> He could submit Maynard. Did it before.


 
The distance with the jab Nate has and then those sneaky subs of his, usually when in trouble though, plus the odds were enough to make me run with it.....:thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> The distance with the jab Nate has and then those sneaky subs of his, usually when in trouble though, plus the odds were enough to make me run with it.....:thumbsup:


Exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm just assuming his wrestling has gotten way, way better since TUF and he hasn't looked anywhere near susceptible to submissions since then.


Could be close but I'd definitely bet on Maynard.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Wow with the possible exception of Maynard Vs Diaz, this is kind of a boring card. Maynard by UD.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

I can't put $ on this event. 

I don't remember half of these guys and how they've performed, and although I think Maynard will beat Diaz with a Guida gameplan, I'm too worried that Diaz will pull off a slick sub. 

ARGH!!


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Really looking forward to the fights tonight. Not the best card on paper, but I love any night of fights tbh, proves how much I'm loving MMA atm if I can get pumped for this card! Backing Maynard, Escudero, Simpson, Sadollah, Leben, Story, Tavares, MacDonald, Dos Anjos, Salter and Forbes tonight. Looking forward to all the Main Card fights, but I'll be interested to see how Leben, Tavares and Dos Anjos go in the Prelims, and I'm interested to see how much Forbes has improved and worked on his game since TUF 3.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> I'm just assuming his wrestling has gotten way, way better since TUF and he hasn't looked anywhere near susceptible to submissions since then.
> 
> 
> Could be close but I'd definitely bet on Maynard.


I mean Maynard is the safer pick in my opinion, but Diaz has a good shot and the odds were irresistible!!!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/70109-n...ffin-bitch-he-wants-fight-no-matter-what.html


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/70109-n...ffin-bitch-he-wants-fight-no-matter-what.html


I noticed that earlier. I was speechless lol. The Diaz brother's dont hold much back that's for sure.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

HexRei said:


> He could submit Maynard. Did it before.


...I agree man. If Nate can take out Joe Daddy, I think Diaz can take Maynard. Stevenson could beat Maynard...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

BrutalKO said:


> ...I agree man. If Nate can take out Joe Daddy, I think Diaz can take Maynard. Stevenson could beat Maynard...


Nate lost to Stevenson via UD


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

BrutalKO said:


> ...I agree man. If Nate can take out Joe Daddy, I think Diaz can take Maynard. Stevenson could beat Maynard...


Thinking of Pellegrino or Guillard maybe? I'll admit Nate has trouble with great wrestlers, and Maynard is a great wrestler, but like Nick, Nate has hail mary sub ability, and I think he is the better striker as well which could leave Maynard worried or even a stunned if he can't get it down to the ground at will.


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> Wow with the possible exception of Maynard Vs Diaz, this is kind of a boring card. Maynard by UD.


This is my favorite fight night of all time, for some reason I really like each of the fighters in question. Especially Dos Anjos!


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Nate lost to Stevenson via UD


...Opps! My mistake.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Opps! My mistake.


It's all good! :thumb02:


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Pretty close fight, Maynard definitely looked sharper on the feet though. This was essentially a boxing match. I'm pretty pumped that Maynard got the win, it was a dangerous fight for him. I don't think he is quite ready for BJ Penn yet though. Its too bad they cut right to the clip of that new Spike series, I was interested to hear what the post fight comments were. Good job Maynard!


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

In case anyone missed the decision because No Reservations distracted you too much, here is the jacked up wikipedia info on Diaz's page.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

elardo said:


> In case anyone missed the decision because No Reservations distracted you too much, here is the jacked up wikipedia info on Diaz's page.


Gotta love Wikipedia :thumbsup:


----------



## rudedogggg (Dec 26, 2009)

Another awesome Fight night card!!!! Wow those were 4 wars!!! Since all were wars we didnt get to see any of the prelims slipped in anywhere. I had posted on one forum how I thought UFC Fight Night 19 had the best fights of any card and I think it will be hard to beat these fights with any card. 2 of the 4 fights were split decisions, 1 fight was 1 round apiece before a 3rd round submission and then you had the Sodallah fight and that kid is tough. Not many fighters could have taken the punishment that he took in his last fight against Baroni. 

I read some comment before it started that this was a crappy card. WTH? The fact is the UFC will have guys who you havent heard of because they are serious up and comers, as opposed to Strikeforce cards which are mostly comprised of ex UFC big names that no longer contend for the titles. Joe Silva does a great job on these fight night cards and we get exposed to new faces who have previously only fought on the undercards. The fact is some of these "no names" have already won several UFC fights but we dont know them because they were on undercards. Any fight in the UFC is tough. Its not like Japan where they would rather have Sokoju than a no name contender. Every one of the 8 fighters tonight fought their hearts out even though I had Tom Lawlor and Nick Diaz winning and 2 out of the 3 judges disagreed with me.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

I dont know how Gray got a 30-27, he was getting tagged a tone in that 3rd round and was pretty much missing with all his big shots, he had a flurry at the end but was definetly outstriked most of the round by a lot even if they were not power shots.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

The fact that Diaz lacks power cost him that fight on the cards IMO.

He landed alot more shots than Maynard did if you watch that fight closley.

He outpointed him damn near 2 to 1 on strikes. I know Maynard shrugged off his TDs and landed more flush. But blow for blow Nate really did hit him alot more.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

_RIVAL_ said:


> The fact that Diaz lacks power cost him that fight on the cards IMO.
> 
> He landed alot more shots than Maynard did if you watch that fight closley.
> 
> He outpointed him damn near 2 to 1 on strikes. I know Maynard shrugged off his TDs and landed more flush. But blow for blow Nate really did hit him alot more.


I thought so to and Maynard missed with so many punches in this fight. Diaz kept ducking under his big right like it was nothing. I really couldnt pick a winner of round one cause it was so close, I wish they would just give it 10-10 when its that close and had Maynard win second and Diaz win third for sure. I dunno I would have gave the decision to diaz he defitely was the more accurate striker and landed more punches in this fight.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

All I know is I'm betting the house on BJ if he gets Maynard served up as his next victim...


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

steveo412 said:


> I thought so to and Maynard missed with so many punches in this fight. Diaz kept ducking under his big right like it was nothing. I really couldnt pick a winner of round one cause it was so close, I wish they would just give it 10-10 when its that close and had Maynard win second and Diaz win third for sure. I dunno I would have gave the decision to diaz he defitely was the more accurate striker and landed more punches in this fight.




That's two fights in a row that Maynard has been blessed by the judges.

If he's the next contender for B.J. he's toast. IMO he didn't get past Huerta or Diaz.


----------



## handsome (Dec 22, 2009)

Finally Maynard won the fight


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

I take back my comment on this being a boring card except Maynard Vs Diaz. Almost all the fights EXCEPT the main event turned out to be total scraps ... and some of the winners are serious up and comers now with terrific records. Maynard/Diaz was actually the most disappointing fight of the night.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Although Maynard wins the fight, I am not impressed. Yes he beat Edgar but IMO as of late Edgar has looked like the more worthy to get a "shot" at BJ Penn. I use the term shot loosely because its more like a shot in hell for either fighter. I just think Edgar gives him the better fight of the two, Maynard would just get housed.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Enjoyed the event alot. Sadollah-Blackburn was a really good way to start the event, and Sadollah looked excellent again. Thought his striking looked even better than it did against Baroni and he's really starting to impress me alot. Quality bloke as well, reminds me of Forrest so much, quite strange how similar they are.

Simpson-Lawlor was deserved FOTN, was a real war. Simpson showed incredible heart to keep going after being badly rocked a couple of times in the first round. The decision could have been disputed, but I did happen to agree with it. Great fight.

Dunham's sub on Escudero was impressive as well, was really cranking it and getting some serious hyper-extension. Hope Escudero's arm isn't too damaged, as that looked pretty nasty. Nice performance from Dunham though, recovered well from the early Escudero storm and pulled off an impressive victory.

Agree with everyone else that felt Maynard-Diaz was the worst fight of the night as well. Was ok for the first 2 rounds, but the 3rd was really scrappy. Not sure I want to see Maynard getting a shot at BJ now though. He was scared to use his wrestling against Diaz's threat on the ground, so he's not going to want to go near BJ's ground game; and there's no chance of him beating BJ on the feet. Would rather see BJ have abit of a lay off, wait for Kenny to fight Gomi and take on the winner of that fight. Edgar and Maynard would be a waste of a fight at 155.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

What a great fight card. All of the fighters came to fight. Even though Maynard/Diaz wasn't the best fight I didn't find it to be boring. I am satisfied with this fight night! :thumbsup:


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

_RIVAL_ said:


> That's two fights in a row that Maynard has been blessed by the judges.
> 
> If he's the next contender for B.J. he's toast. IMO he didn't get past Huerta or Diaz.


I like Edgar a lot more than I like Maynard and thats why I am glad Maynard won and will probably be getting the title shot. Because I would much rather watch BJ destroy Maynard than Edgar. This is going to be a massacre unless BJ takes it easy on him because they are old friends.


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

UrbanBounca said:


> This event is the closest UFC event to my house to date, but unfortunately, I'm not interested in the card. For the record, I believe Maynard will beat Diaz.


Bad call Urban. What a gret night of fights IMO. I certainly wasn't impressed by the names before the fights either but MAN, did they put on a show!


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

rudedogggg said:


> Another awesome Fight night card!!!! Wow those were 4 wars!!! Since all were wars we didnt get to see any of the prelims slipped in anywhere. I had posted on one forum how I thought UFC Fight Night 19 had the best fights of any card and I think it will be hard to beat these fights with any card. 2 of the 4 fights were split decisions, 1 fight was 1 round apiece before a 3rd round submission and then you had the Sodallah fight and that kid is tough. Not many fighters could have taken the punishment that he took in his last fight against Baroni.
> 
> I read some comment before it started that this was a crappy card. WTH? The fact is the UFC will have guys who you havent heard of because they are serious up and comers, as opposed to Strikeforce cards which are mostly comprised of ex UFC big names that no longer contend for the titles. Joe Silva does a great job on these fight night cards and we get exposed to new faces who have previously only fought on the undercards. The fact is some of these "no names" have already won several UFC fights but we dont know them because they were on undercards. Any fight in the UFC is tough. Its not like Japan where they would rather have Sokoju than a no name contender. Every one of the 8 fighters tonight fought their hearts out even though I had Tom Lawlor and Nick Diaz winning and 2 out of the 3 judges disagreed with me.


I understand how some might think that the card was going to be lousy because they didn't recognize many names. The truth is, whether the fights will be good or not becomes more unpredictable with more relatively unknown names. Having seen that card, I hope people will start to approach these fights with a more open mind. That was probably the best UFN to date. Couldn't have enjoyed it more.


----------

